# Kev were can I get this rig



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Dec 2005)

Crye Armor


----------



## Da_man (14 Dec 2005)

holy shit


----------



## Dissident (14 Dec 2005)

How much does it weight and what about chaffing factor?


----------



## Yeoman (14 Dec 2005)

edmon is a company that's selling multicam. they're site doesn't have this though. but I have seen that in the crye site before. not on there right now though.
gotta admit, that sure does look like a very slick rig. wouldn't mind having that in cadpat 
Greg


----------



## Kal (14 Dec 2005)

I believe it's still in the developmental phase at Crye.   A cummerbund with be available, too, with a set up similiar to that of a CIRAS to allow for increased storage and side plates.


----------



## purple peguin (14 Dec 2005)

I would be afraid to even go out and get that nice looking rig dirty! Must put a hole in your wallet when it comes out.


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2005)

Guys you dont want to know the cost...

Matt Fisher and I talked about them -- but the cost was too scary even forme.

You have to go to Crye direct and send a copy of your REGULAR force ID card - or proof of Active reserve status (more applicable to US - but I guess a class C reservist overseas would count)

Contractors employed by US DoS and DoD can get them too - but require a letter from DoS.


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (14 Dec 2005)

that's a great rig. Anybody know what the wires are for?


----------



## Sf2 (14 Dec 2005)

hoist extraction system?

Even if you guys have the cash to buy one, would you be authorized to wear it in theatre?  I would assume there'd be drastic pension complications if you got wounded while wearing that thing....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Dec 2005)

Well if its too pricey for Kev then I gots to know.  Kev PM please.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Dec 2005)

*drool* so high speed - must spend mortgage payment on this.....


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Dec 2005)

I thought I saw this rig while watching The National tonight on CBC. A Canadian Lieut. Col was wearing it in Iraq.
Go to www.cbc.ca - click on 'newscasts' and then - 'the national'. it should be within the first 10 minutes of the program.

Or just watch the video in this link
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2005/12/14/iraqvote051214.html


----------



## DFW2T (15 Dec 2005)

sneak and peek soldier said:
			
		

> that's a great rig. Anybody know what the wires are for?



It's a quick release function


----------



## Troopasaurus (15 Dec 2005)

Looks like a Tactical Tailor vest in the video. 

Here is a little review of the crye armour. http://www.militarymorons.com/gear/crye3.html


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

I think the CF would have a hard time arguing it -- since it offers better protection from issue gear and hase been tested by HP White Labs...

 IMHO Eagle CIRAS or Paraclete RAV are a more realistic setup -until the Crye comes down to a reasobale price.

Basically it would be about a months pay for a CF M/Cpl on Paratroop allowance.


GO!!! -- I can find you easier employment if you really want one      One that would only be a few days wages...


----------



## gottyfunk (15 Dec 2005)

The interesting thing about this vest is that its body armour and load bearing....its supposed to allow ventalation around the torso. The cords that you see in photo are to adjust the load bearing and fit of system...its designed for increased survivablity on the battlefield both in ballistic protection and fatigue resistance. If your bodies able to cool itself properly it adds to stamina and of course felt trauma from a fragment strike. The outer shell is held away from the soldier by the inner supportive frame......this is all a evolution from the basic land warrior system. Ultimately it well be intergrated into a exoskeleton system.....................kinda wish santa would send me one. ;D


----------



## DFW2T (15 Dec 2005)

Kev,

   Who would I ask for the required paperworwork from the DoD to procure this?   I'm only curious right now and from the sounds of it it may be out of my   league (moneywise).   
   

Stay safe
DFW2T


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

DFW2T,

Not really sure -- at the time I was in the CF when I was looking into it -- after Cass's review I was really interested to get one -- MattF has the pricing I think still -- It made my blood cold.  I think they will sell to guys doing EPD for 3C, BW or DynCorp via a letter from the DSS RSO's office in either B-dad or Kabul -- that was the old info I had. 

Maybe ask Crye -- I think they are mostly worried that the gear does NOT get into the hands of some airsofter -- so a DoD or DoS card scan may do, along with a letter from your project manager. 

The only think I want to do is add side plates to my RAV then I will be happy - I'm saving for a house in Fla. so I promised myself no duplicate kit buys -- no matter how attractive they are.  (well if a M240G shows up here I will snatch that up for a "conversation piece"   )


Cheers


----------



## DFW2T (15 Dec 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> DFW2T,
> 
> Not really sure -- at the time I was in the CF when I was looking into it -- after Cass's review I was really interested to get one -- MattF has the pricing I think still -- It made my blood cold.   I think they will sell to guys doing EPD for 3C, BW or DynCorp via a letter from the DSS RSO's office in either B-dad or Kabul -- that was the old info I had.
> 
> ...


Copy that.....thanks a bunch
           DFW2T


----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Crye Armor



I found a whole website on it...
http://www.militarymorons.com/gear/crye3.html

I guess it is modular - buy the vest and add all the pouches. As someone said it is Crye Precision, and the pouches are Emdom. 

Crye Precision is updating their site - and the "Armour" section isn't up yet - but you may be able to find it at a reseller....


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

Dude I got some Crye gear - They dont have resellers...


----------



## Infanteer (15 Dec 2005)

It's at least $3,000 in Canadian Rubles, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Dec 2005)

well that's one way of looking at it.  The other way of looking at it is does it provide better protection then what the CF currently uses.  If the answer is yes I'm not sure $3000 is too much to pay.


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

Eagle CIRAS -- $480 plus  - $950 SPEAR/BALCS IIIA soft armour - $350 Level III plates  all prices USD.

Cheapest intergrtaed option out there


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Dec 2005)

Being the only kid on the block with the latest from Crye, priceless.


----------



## KevinB (16 Dec 2005)

I guess so   -- but I make more than a CF Cpl and I think that price is too steep...


----------



## Infanteer (16 Dec 2005)

Did you ever find out if the CIRAS works with Canadian armour?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Dec 2005)

Yeah I know if you think its too much then common sense would dictate in me that its too much.  I't almost be tempted to get it if I knew I could wear it over there.


----------



## KevinB (16 Dec 2005)

The CIRAS, RAV and Warhammer run the SPEARS/BALCS cut armour -- the CF PSP from the frag vest is ot cut like that and unless you have a mat tech cut it (danger Will Robinson) it will not fit.

The CPC ceramic plates will fit since they are SAPI standard sized.

If you where to want to run Cdn Armour you could use the GEnIII/IV PBA and then use the CIRAS as a LBE/Plate Carrier -- but it would be very bulky.



Some guys only run plate carriers (no soft armour) but that REALLY reduces your protection zone -- and requires th euse of Stand Alone plates -- or the threat may not be defeated by the plate (standard plates require IIIA soft ro both reduct back face deformation/trauma - and/or prevent pentration of the plate by speading the impact over the are of the soft armour).

Body Armour is not something to screw with for the uninformed -- 

As well several compnaies now have side impact plates that fit into the pockets of the RAV's cumberbund - to add side impact protection (I will check a buddies CIRAS here when he gets off duty - but I am pretty sure they have the same accomodation).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Dec 2005)

Um Kev, laymen terms here man.  Perhaps a spelling out of acronyms too.
Can/should I get ceramic plates instead of using steel?  Is soft armour like what the police have?


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Dec 2005)

Don't know about the other stuff, but "soft" armour is your basic vest that police, security, armed guards wear.


----------



## KevinB (16 Dec 2005)

Personally I like the poly plates they are very light weight (3lb/plate) 

DO NOT buy steel plates -- they need a spall liner - and are rreally heavy -- most militaries use ceramic.

SAPI - Small Arms Protective Insert   (Ceramic Plate to USGI specs)

PSP - Pacific Safety Products

CPC - Cermamic Protection Company

IIIA Soft -- Kelvar armour that provide against PISTOL threats and soem fragmentation threats

III Plate - Multi Hit M80 Ball (7.62x51 NATO) M855 (5.56mm NATO - same as C77)

IV Plate - Single Hit AP (30-06 AP)    * there are some multi hit LiV plates but they state MULTI HIT on them.'

SPEAR/BALCS   (SOF Personal Equipment A - forgot R - forgot    / Ballistic Armour Load Carriage System)


Well its lunch - then off the Bhagram -- the hadji's have a shit load of stolen kit them sell just off base -- Camelback BMF backs etc for $40 USD (they are $300+) and other gear ---I'll look for an Armour set up for you


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Dec 2005)

Thanks for straighten things out.  I will have a few more questions I'll PM ya after I do some more research.


----------



## KevinB (16 Dec 2005)

Further Clarifications


The CF issue vest has soft IIIA armour panels inside it -- these panels are removeable -- (some have frag only panels that have NO bullet resistant properties).  The cut of the PSP panels is NOT the same as the BALCS panel - while you can fit a BALCS panel in a CF PSP vest a CF PSP will not fit in a BALCS vest.


----------



## Sf2 (16 Dec 2005)

aircrew vests are ceramic


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Dec 2005)

So from what I gather, if one were so inclined, they could buy a RAV/CIRAS vest with IIIA soft armour, and use the issue CF plates in them to save some $$?

I've been playing with my issued CF CBA and Tac Vest the whole tour and it just doesn't work well at all. It's a little late to make the switch now, but next time for sure... unless Kev knows where I could get one here that is! 



			
				short final said:
			
		

> aircrew vests are ceramic



Do you mean they have ceramic plate inserts, like most other vest? An all-ceramic vest sounds very uncomfortable, but that's just me...


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> So from what I gather, if one were so inclined, they could buy a RAV/CIRAS vest with IIIA soft armour, and use the issue CF plates in them to save some $$?



YES



> I've been playing with my issued CF CBA and Tac Vest the whole tour and it just doesn't work well at all. It's a little late to make the switch now, but next time for sure... unless Kev knows where I could get one here that is!



It is 10days shipping to my APO - guys have got CIRAS's within 10 days even...



> Do you mean they have ceramic plate inserts, like most other vest? An all-ceramic vest sounds very uncomfortable, but that's just me...



I am sure that is what he meant.


----------

